# Calling ALL Adventurers (FG2 Home Brew Campaign)



## Olat (Mar 10, 2009)

You notice a Dragonborn Paladin walk up to the posting board outside of the Keep gates and post up a piece of paper with the Royal Seal. As the Dragonborn turns around you recogonize him almost immediately. He is Yental, the Capt of the City Guard, the crest on his helm is a dead giveaway!

You notice a few commoners sander over, they read it and then laugh and walk away.

Intrigued you walk over and take a peek.

"Hear ye, Hear ye,

By Royal Decree the Lord of Calzim is requesting all who are skilled with a blade or bow, to set out on an adventure of epic proportions. If you seek such an adventure and have the testicular fortitude to see it through then show up at Keep Gates, in a few days hence to start out on this journey.

The Risk will be great, the Reward shall be EVEN Greater! Those that are interested please make your self known by signing your name up on this list. 

There will be a guard here to make sure no Commoners try to steal the writing utensils.

That is all,Thank you
-Baron Vargo, The Lords Adviser
"

---------------------------------------------

Im running a home brew campaign on FG2 looking for a few people to hop in and play. This will be my first time DMing on FG so it will be a lil rough at first. I have the campaign already started and the conversion from my tabletop game is underway already. Im creating my on Modules for everything to make things smoother.

About the Campaign:

As I said it is a full on homebrew world that I have come up with, there has been great turmoil and the release of  Demon has set the world on its edge. That last Lord of Calzim gave his life to see this Demon banished but the evil powers that be are not quite as silent and disorganized as people had hoped.

My badguys and villians will be recurring enemies for epic mini battles through out the campaign. Your actions and choices will help shape the world around you. Chase the Villian youve been after to his hide out or detour to save the burning village being raided by Orcs? If you chose to chase the villian down then, when you head back, that village wont be there. You have just let a village in this world burn to the ground and hundreds of people dead and or suffering thanks to your choices. 

You want to do it, you can do it.  There is no limit to what you can do in this world. Linear game play is not how I roll. The quest lines will have choices and options leading you on different paths.

If you want to see how a DnD Game is supposed to be played then please come set foot into my world.
------------------------------------

Rules and misc information:

This is a 4th Edition D&D game, you will need to have the 4th Edition ruleset from FUM forums.

If you are not familiar with the 4th Ed rules thats fine. We can teach you.

I will be using Skype.

I expect people to actually RP there characters and use OOC sparingly.

People that create a background and have it approved by me will recieve bonus EXP for doing so.

I will ask all characters to think of a certain background Aspect for me to weave into the story line. More details on this at the start of the first game session.

Creation of Maps and or Drawings for me to use in my campaign would be awesome, We can talk about fair and just rewards for doing so later on. (im not very artistic)

Always be respectful of other players.

The DM has final say, period.

Killing another player is not allowed, pickpocketing and other minors things are but frowned on as they break apart the group cohesion.

Player Killing will happen if the players are not smart. If you see a huge Monster, and you don't think you can kill it. Then Please don't try, if you do don't expect me to pull any punches.


Please contact me if your interested, We will pick a date thats suitable for every one that is invited. Looking to play a few hrs each week.

Email: Olat6983@gmail.com

-Olat


----------



## Olat (Mar 14, 2009)

I am still looking for Players

I have had a few people message me but nothing Definite. If we are gonna get this show on the road then, I need some times and days of the week when people are able to play. I am currently running RPGA games on FG on the weekends along with DMing this campaign locally at my house for friends. So Weekends are IFFY for me.

I made this Yahoo Group for my Campaign people can join it see when games are posted etc. I will also be posting the Story Intro and some History of the world. 

4eDnD_FG : 4e D&D on Fantasy Grounds!

Come check it out if your interested.

-Your not so friendly DM


----------



## Olat (Mar 15, 2009)

Im starting to have a handful of people now in my Yahoo Group so I will post a Poll so we can see about times. I have heard ALOT of people interested in the Chat Logs and things of that Nature.

If this is a request from more people please let me know I will log and post everything then so people can hear about the campaign. I will be using a voice program for OOC talk, so all in character stuff should be typed, this eliminates people getting confused on whats going on and whats OOC etc etc.

This also allows for the FULL story to be logged in the Chat records.

ALSO:

A Few people have requested some sort of Document to learn about my world. So i typed up the Player Intro Handout. It is missing a few things but it is a good overview of my world and the story behind the campaign.

PLEASE join the Group if your interested and READ the Message Board about the file. Then you can grab it from the File Section.


----------

